
Social Media Is Making Today’s Girls Actually Say What They Mean - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/01/social-media-is-making-todays-girls-actually-say-what-they-mean/
======
baxrob
FTFA: "Sounds like pretty good news, right? Well, according to the Daily Mail,
this is actually a “worrying” trend, as being direct with language is also
perceived as more “aggressive.” Clutch your pearls, people."

------
andybak
So. We can post any old vacuous filler articles on HN today, can we?

~~~
baxrob
It's not /that/ vacuous. At seven paragraphs, and notwithstanding the
flamebait headline, it's worth reading through.

